# Dylan - Lurcher with Hope Rescue



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Dylan is a 3 year old lurcher and is currently on foster in Bridgend, Wales.

The Dylan Fact File
Dog status: Good 
Cat status: Will chase. Will not be rehomed with cats or small animals.
Child status: Good. Could be rehomed with children aged 6 years plus.
House training: Perfect
Home alone: Happy to be left for a while if he has had a walk.
Basic training: Lovely on the lead, knows to sit and has good recall when there are no distractions.










Dylan is a little bit like a super hero. One minute he is the mild mannered Bruce Wayne or Clark Kent in the house and on the lead. Then get him outside and off the lead and Bam!you have yourself a batman or superman kind of guy. Is it a bird? No, is is a plane? No.....its a big tan lurcher running at full speed 
So don't be fooled by this couch potato, lounge-about-the-house-and-snooze-all-day attitude. Underneath the facade of calm he is plotting his next blast off the lead and cheeky shenanigan.










Dylan will be looking for a new owner who has owned sighthounds and or lurchers before and understands their ways. He has a strong chase instinct which cannot be switched off at the whim of a human. His desire and drive to chase is programmed into his DNA and we cannot ignore it. 
For this reason we will not rehome him where there are cats, small animals or small dogs in the home.

Dylan does have good recall when there are no distractions, however, the sort of things that would distract him cannot be anticipated or prepared for. He will need an owner who can take great care about when to let him off the lead and he should be muzzled for safety. If he goes to a new home with other sighthounds, lurchers or dogs with a high chase drive he should be let off lead on his own as he is easily led astray and egged on by the presence of others when running.










Dylan is living with other dogs in his foster home and gets along with them well. However, he would also suit a home as the only dog. He does value a rawhide chew highly and can grumble at other dogs when he has one (although not people).










Dylan loves people and is very easy to live with. He is gentle and friendly with all he meets, even the vet and is very easy to handle. He is good with children and could be rehomed with children over 6 years.

*Please note we do not rehome dogs where they will be worked i.e. used to deliberately hunt other animals*

All Hope Rescue dogs are neutered, vaccinated, wormed, flea treated and microchipped prior to rehoming. A homecheck will be required, and you will need to come and meet the dog with your own dogs and family. Hope Rescue rehomes throughout the UK. A Pre-Home Interest Form can be downloaded from Home - http://hoperescue.org.uk and should be returned to [email protected]


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Resting with foster bro










Action pic










Posing, Dylan can be a bit of a snob










Dylan is a very quiet dog when at home. He loves settling down for a good cuddle n sleep of an evening. Walks nice on the lead but release him and....the other Dylan comes to life. This boy is quick and needs continuing recall work. He will chase rabbits and smaller, fast dogs hence he is not let off lead with our Lurcher. He is fine when off lead with our 2 Dobies. He is a pleasure to have living with us and would be very happy as an only dog or carefully matched with another, larger dog. Due to his high chase instinct he should not be rehomed with cats or rabbits.
An absolute stunner.


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

This lad is still looking I cannot believe it!!! He is so easy to be around and though he needs watching like a hawk when off lead, on lead and at home he is such a laid back boy and loves looking out the window and simply chills out. Anyone who comes to visit doesn't even notice he is there as he won't waste his energy getting up to greet them but is more than happy to have a good cuddle if they sit with him. 
I had friends round for a bite to eat and drinks and when it was food time my gang had to move to the garden to save the food being prematurely eaten, not Dylan, he just stayed laid out on the back of the sofa in the sun and didn't bat an eyelid. He is so easy to have around and I think would be more than happy as an only dog.
Dylan did come back to Hope through no fault of his own and I didn't have to think twice about fostering him again...even though it brought the official dog count up to 4


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Greetings! My name is Lord Dylan and I'm 4 human years old. I live with my servants or foster parents as they prefer to be called. I also live with my foster brother and sister who are Dobermans and my little foster brother who is a Lurcher/Whippet/Greyhound cross. I'm part Lurcher you know but I also have a lot of Saluki in me. I think this is what makes me a higher being so I prefer to be called Lord Dylan, mum says I am very regal.

I asked the servants for some facts and they say I'm castle trained, chipped, wormed, de-flead and neutered - whatever that means (I tend not to worry about such tedious details!).

Apparently I'm not to move into an estate that has cats, rabbits or other small furries and you will need to get a hawk (a royal thing you know) - or was it watch me like a hawk - when I'm off lead as I do have the strong urge to chase. The servants do respect my need to run and I'm absolutely fine most of the time off lead and my recall is actually very good providing I haven't spotted something to chase, but in order to maintain the level of care I expect, an estate with experience in royalty and sight hounds is required.

So during the day when I'm in residence, I enjoy lounging around either on the back of the sofa looking out of the window or sunbathing. I don't bother to rise when adults or children come round as that is beneath me to be honest. I'm very good to work for in the home and just need my daily cuddles and you may also be blessed with me choosing to lay across your lap - I really like that actually, saves me wasting my energy on attending massages and working on staying at my preferred temperature. The only other activity I occasionally lower myself to is having a good old tumble with the foster boys or having a chew on a rawhide before or after dinner.

If you think you can provide what I need and meet the standards I expect, please apply to my agents, Hope Rescue.

Ta Ta

Lord Dylan Esquire

No Cushions … no problem! Dylan fundraising at the local quiz night!


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Dylan has been with us now nearly 11 months. You seriously won't know he was even here most of the time. Off lead just gets better and better (providing the pesky wabbits aren't lurking). He is friendly in the street and just chilled out the whole time. If his foster bro Charlie (another speed dog) goes by he will lunge to chase him so Dylan is very motivated by a fast dog - this works both ways with these 2. Rest assured my slower Dobie's do not create an urge to chase from him. It's just the very fast movement that wakes him up...and I mean very fast.

Sharing with my foster brother










Back in my rightful place - King of the Sofa


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

On the 15th Feb Dylan will have been with us for a year!!


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

This gorgeous lad is still looking


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Lord Dylan has decided that he no longer wishes to live "up norf" and he feels he is more suited to being a "southerner" as he would be closer to the royal family His entourage arrived in Wales last Saturday so watch this space for the next chapter in his Lordship's life story.

In truth to give the lovely Dylan a better chance of rehoming he has come to us in Bridgend where he is local to the main Hope activities and we can get him out to meet and greets etc.

I am amazed at what a little poppet he is and much smaller than my two greyhounds. He has been great with both and immediately found the comfort of the sofa.



















Well it's been a couple of days and Prince Dylan has settled in very well. We haven't had any issues and he really is as quiet as a mouse! He has started to have a little play, yesterday with a bit of kibble and today with me. It didn't last long though and he soon retired to the sofa.

I have caught him on the sofa with my greyhound Kevin today. I'm really pleased Kevin is being so nice to him.


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Still looking


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

So, Dylan has been with us for four weeks now and he has slotted in perfectly! He is such an easy dog to have around the house and is very undemanding. He absolutely loves to sleep and in cosy places. By choice he is a real sofa dog but is happy to get off when told. We rarely find him lowering himself to laying on the floor though!!

Dylan is a very laid back sort of dog and we have seen no possessiveness of toys, treats/food or sofa. He can be a little shy in expressing his personality it we are seeing more of it everyday. I think he has been watching our greyhound Kevin play with his toys and every so often (when he thinks we are not looking!) we will catch him running round with one in his mouth.

Now the weather is warming up Dylan spends a lot of the day sleeping outside in the sunshine (while OH is inside working) and has encouraged Kevin to do so too! Obviously we have had to put a bed for him out there as he tried to snuggle into the garden furniture rain covers!

Dylan has such a lovely nature and is desperate for Kevin to do zoomies round the house with him. I think Kevin is starting to learn about play and getting there but still baffled by Dylan's play bows.

Here are some new pictures of him and we will be at Cardiff Bay pets at home today with him for the meet and greet!

Snuggling up to Kevin










Doing a classic forlorn face.










Rock climbing with some friends down the beach!










Some great pictures taken by a friend from a recent walk down the sand dunes.














































Can you offer Dylan a home?


----------



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)




----------

